# Methven-Mt Hutt - New Zealand



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for the information geline! Sounds like a magnificent place for beginners at skiing and snowboarding, and once again, im surprised that theres actually quite a bit of snow resorts in New Zealand.


----------

